

FenixEdu, a open source academic and learning management system - arturventura
http://fenixedu.org

======
Pxl_Buzzard
I can't tell from the site, but how mature is this lms?

I recently toyed around with Canvas[1] and found it to be really stable and
feature-rich without that messy feeling that Blackboard or Moodle give you.
What were the motivations to develop this system instead of enhancing or
forking another lms?

[1] [https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

~~~
arturventura
FenixEdu has been in use for the last 10 years, and in continuous development
over that time, so I would say it its mature.

It didn't started as a LMS, actually started as a Academic Management System.
We needed a system to control all the academic administrative operations.
Later we developed the LMS system connected with the AMS.

Right now we are on the process of replacing our old LMS with a new one. We
have very cool ideas that we are developing right now (timeline based view for
the students, tools for interactive presentations, transparent support for
MOOCs, etc.)

~~~
faizshah
Would you mind highlighting the differences between FenixEdu and Canvas?

~~~
arturventura
I've never tried Canvas, but from what I could gather it seems it is just a
LMS. FenixEdu is a combination between a Academic Management System and a LMS.
It has course pages, but also manages the diploma emission, teacher credits,
room management, scheduling, Erasmus, etc. all the other backoffice stuff a
school has to handle.

------
MWil
Loving the LMS-centric material today!

Also, I like the subtle pdf color-change. I'm reading the paper at the moment
[https://ciist.ist.utl.pt/projectos/Fenix.pdf](https://ciist.ist.utl.pt/projectos/Fenix.pdf)

~~~
arturventura
If you want to start the system, take a look at this one
[http://fenixedu.org/dev/fenixedu-bible.pdf](http://fenixedu.org/dev/fenixedu-
bible.pdf) . We finished it last week, its just draft, but might be also
interesting, particularly if you want to test the system.

------
cliveowen
This is an amazing project and I'm really impressed by the overall quality
both in the documentation and the web design. It looks very promising, in an
ideal world this would be implemented in every institution.

------
bledii
Looks very promising, a bit complex maybe. It is much more than a LMS,it is a
student information system, the two cannot be compared.

------
dmckeon
With the "...edu.org" domain, I hope you are prepared for confusion with
phoenix.edu

~~~
eksith
Someone who can't spell "phoenix" is rather ill prepared for college, don't
you think? Also, it's more likely that they'll put the term into a search
engine first, which will get the correct page for the school.

The school itself advertises frequently with the correct spelling.

